# Kettler ERGORACER - Heimtrainer / Ergometer Modell: 7988-500



## Pippo82 (24. Januar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kettler-ERGO...rt_Fitness_Ausdauergeräte&hash=item1e76a96310

Draußen Schnee? Rolle zu laut und wackelig? Zu wenig Grundlagenkilometer? 

Dann ist dieser Ergoracer ideal. Gerade mal 748 km drauf, super Zustand!

Bei Fragen einfach pm. Danke!


----------

